# 41ST ANNUAL KALAMAZOO MI ANTIQUE BOTTLE SHOW IS SCHEDULED FOR APRIL 9TH 2022 MICHIGANS LARGEST



## KSESTATE (Jan 12, 2022)

Come one and all to Michigan's largest bottle show with about 90 sales tables. Held at the County Expo center. (fair grounds). We have dealers from over 5 states with a wide variety of early glass and go withs, and everything in between. Raffle tickets are available from members with a grand prize being a new Metal detector along with cash prizes. Reserve your sales table now by contacting John Pastor for a contract, Check out the flier for specifics for the show and hope to see you there. Stay tuned to the club web sight and face book page for any changes to the schedule due to covid as we are in a government building.   WWW.Kalamazoobottleclub.org



thanks Kevin  Siegfried KABC


----------



## Jstorm (Jan 19, 2022)

KSESTATE said:


> Come one and all to Michigan's largest bottle show with about 90 sales tables. Held at the County Expo center. (fair grounds). We have dealers from over 5 states with a wide variety of early glass and go withs, and everything in between. Raffle tickets are available from members with a grand prize being a new Metal detector along with cash prizes. Reserve your sales table now by contacting John Pastor for a contract, Check out the flier for specifics for the show and hope to see you there. Stay tuned to the club web sight and face book page for any changes to the schedule due to covid as we are in a government building.   WWW.Kalamazoobottleclub.orgView attachment 233974
> thanks Kevin  Siegfried KABC


Will be there


----------

